# 40b vert .. Finally a new vivarium!



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Its been a couple years that I have built a new vivarium. I have had this 40vert sitting in my basement for a long time now, even tried to give it away here and on craigslist a while back. Well finally found a good place to keep it so its getting built. 

I started with the black silicone on the back, left side and half of the right side. I only did half of the right side because I will cut most of it off once Im done with the background. The right side will have a large viewing area. 










I placed the wood in the tank and went at it with the Great Stuff while putting in many film canisters. There are 34 film canisters hidden in there, some got covered in foam and others covered in silicone/dirt, but there are still plenty usable canisters. 


















After a couple days of letting the foam shrink, I did some carving and added some foam to the edges where it has shrank. Then silicone and forest bed.










Cut the egg crate to shape and zip tied it together for a false bottom. I put a few extra pieces on bottom for rigidity.


















And that's where I'm at now. I am in the market for a door/ vert kit. I also need to decide on lighting but I may just use a couple compact fluorescent spiral bulbs. Its going to be some time but thought Id get my thread started now in case anyone had any suggestions on plants or anything.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Looks good so far... Love the 40b, what a great size tank ha?


----------



## TheFallen (Apr 26, 2010)

Awesome. Keep us updated!


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Giving me some ideas for that 40 breeder sitting in my basement since Petco's sale. What are you going to put in there Frank?


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Not sure yet, but I really like the bri bri pumilio. If I can find a pair after its ready, Ill jump on it. I like the red color and the big size. Also thinking about a group of iquitos or fantasticus.

I will try and be patient and wait for a proven pair or group


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Hoping to get a door on this thing soon! 

Side view:


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Very nice Frank. What's the door like and what's it made out of?

By the way, what kind of vent is that in your avatar?


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

You should try to get one of the new sliding doors from Junglebox that he is working on. They look to be nice and fit the 40 breeder perfect.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks John. Its an Iquitos vent. I regret selling them. 

Jared, I am patiently waiting for Dane to get back to me with a door. I doubt I can make something that nice for the price he is charging. I cant wait to get the door installed so I can start planting and seeding this thing!


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Welp..

$20 in 1/4 inch glass cut to size (4 pieces).
$6 marine epoxy 0.85 fl. oz. Aqua Marine Epoxy, Loctite - 1154728 at The Home Depot
$15 screen kit and screen
$5 silicone DAP 2.8 oz. Silicone Aquarium Sealant - 00688 at The Home Depot
$8 hinges shipped Josh's Frogs - 12" clear acrylic piano hinge - acrylic door/lid supplies

I am patiently waiting for the epoxy to cure. 

I also worked on a light cabinet, using 4 compact fluorescent bulbs and a fan. 

Heres some pics for now:

This pic shows the light penetration with 2 6500k bulbs and 2 2700k bulbs. These are just test bulbs. I plan to use all 4 6500k 26 watt bulbs. 


















I had 2 one inch strips of glass cut so the door could have something to rest against to help with FF escapes:




























This picture shows how I cut the plastic lid to make room for the hinge (as I already posted in another thread but wanted to show it here too):


















This is the piece of the rim that I cut off using a dremel:










Bummed because I had the false bottom out when I siliconed the bottom piece in and now it wont fit in because of the background. I'll have to construct it inside of the vivarium.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Looks like a sweet project. I'm really digging the door.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Just some teasers of the painted hinges and outside glass. Ill have all the masking tape off tomorrow and hopefully get some pics. Still need the false bottom and substrate put in. Wooo Hooo! Then plants and seeding with springtails.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## Leidig (Apr 10, 2009)

Great thread. I was thinking about making a 40b vert viv and this thread gives me a lot of ideas. Its looking amazing. I can't wait to see it all planted.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Really diggin the painted hinges. Looks way better than leaving them clear IMO.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks guys! 
Ya Dane, the white epoxy showing through the clear hinges were ugly. I painted the screens, plastic rim, glass where it's covered in background material, and the hood.

Temps are stable in the vivarium, humidity is good, altho less humid than my other viv's, its still over 60% humidity after a few days of not misting. The front glass stays clear all day. the background farthest from the screens stay wet for days. 

Now its time for the part that I am least confident with.. planting. I wish I could just get a plant package delivered with suitable choices for my vivarium. Once neo's are planted on the wood, I dont see much light reaching the bottom substrate altho it is very bright up top. I want bromeliads capable of raising tads. 

..Im kinda just at idle with this next step. Plants are the part of the hobby that I have done the least amount of research.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

I just placed an order with Josh's Frogs - Herps Feeders and All The Reptile Supplies You need for some plants. I noticed they only ship plants on monday tuesday and saturday so I should expect these probably tuesday or wednesday. Very anxious to get this thing growing.. I was soo tempted to buy that 1.1 bri bri in the classifieds. Thats exactly what I want. but the tank's not ready... Ill just have to wait till my next oppertunity.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

pretty sweet work on the door, can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

I received my plants today from Josh's Frogs. I recommend him to everyone! 

Plant list:
Pilea 'Creeping Charlie' - 2 cuttings
Wandering Jew 'Red' - 2 cuttings
Peperomia Trinervula - 2 cuttings
Peperomia Variegated Scandens - 2 cuttings
Neoregelia 'Zoe'
Syngonium 'Pixie'
Neoregelia Pink Stripe
and the 2 mid (right side) bromeliads are from Home Depot and were unmarked. 
One fern from Home Depot. unmarked. (its hidden in the dark anyway)
Also have a Anthurium Radicans on its way.. 

From the pictures from the seller, it looks big. Im not sure if I can fit it in here. I may have to move the Syngonium 'Pixie'. We'll see. I think I need to add some moss's and something more to the background. I dont really want a hundred brom's. 




























Comments and suggestions are welcome. Im not very experienced with these plants so if you notice I put one where it wont do good, let me know please. 

-Frank


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

That look very cool. I'm about to start looking for plants, I'll have to try Josh's and see what kind of packages I can get.


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

Frank H said:


> Bummed because I had the false bottom out when I siliconed the bottom piece in and now it wont fit in because of the background. I'll have to construct it inside of the vivarium.


I did that on one of the first verts I ever built and will never do it again. 

that should pe put into the top 10 beginner mistakes thread. 

not calling you a beginner, just happens more than you prob. think


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Love it! Lots of good climbing space on that background.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Ya Eric, I had to remove the screen, cut the false bottom in half and zip tie it back together inside the viv, then cover with screen again. 

Thanks guys! 

Most of the plants are already looking better than yesterday when I first planted them. Especially the wandering jew and the bromeliads. The broms were wrapped up like a christmas tree at home depot, but they have already opened up and are looking much better today. Ill let a couple days go by and get some pictures again. Hopefully all these plants live and fill in the place nicely.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Heres an update after 2 weeks of grow in. I moved a plant or 2 since my last pictures, and added the Anthurium Radicans in the middle of the floor. I ordered some Riccia to put in the pond and try some on the driftwood. I also ordered a mixed microfauna culture from a board member to add to the already booming springtail population. You might notice in the video the white lump on the floor. It is bakers yeast that I expect to start molding any day now to really get the microfauna to boom. 

Try it in HD!


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Im considering putting some red amazonicus in here. 

What would YOU put in here if this were yours?


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

That's an awesome viv Frank! Cool video too.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks!

I was totally set on putting some pumilio in here. Now I have changed my mind for a group of amazonicus. Hope I dont regret my decision.


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

Nice build and nice to see someone build a vert bigger than 20g's. I have been considering a custom rack of 40 verts or possibly 70's. They give you many more options at this size. The amazonica's or even fants or vanzo's would thrive in there.

Michael


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Frank can you link me to the thread where you highlighted the door construction.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

This thread has a couple posts about it. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...nge-work-rimmed-tank-vert.html?highlight=vert


If you have any questions, feel free to ask. Ill do my best to help.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Inhabitants!


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow!!! Those are beautiful frogs. Congrats.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Dang I love these frogs! I think they like the viviarium, everytime I look in there I can see 4 or 5 of them. They use the whole thing too. The least used part is the floor. Right now where Im sitting (6 feet from the vivarium) I can see 5 of them and they are all active. Bouncing around from plant to plant, or wood to glass... I have seen a couple of them jump and miss their landing and fall pretty far. One fell form the very top all the way to the bottom and landed in the water. nearly a 3 foot fall! I dont know what she was attempting but she was on the top corner of the glass and jumped towards the front glass and missed and kinda bounced off all the way to the floor/water.


----------



## mcadoo (Oct 16, 2006)

Bumbles bounce! Great looking frogs. I think when hunting for food sometimes they will risk the drop without issue.


----------



## vugger#1 (Jul 20, 2009)

Great looking tank and great choice of frogs
Some of my fav's.


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Great looking tank and frogs Frank - how are they doing in there?


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Any updates?


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

wow they look great in there. I cant wait toget frogs for my 2 40g verts. I waned a group of like 5-6 vents in one and maybe 4-5 vanso in the other. Only because a 40g vert seems too big for a pair of pums, but if i come across a trio I may pop them in.

Looks great!


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Great picture of the frogs!


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks guys and gals!

Well good news and bad news.. 

Today while misting I was filling the film canisters in the background and noticed a tadpole come out with the overflow! He kinda stuck to the fibers in the bg so I went as fast as I could to get a cup, put the cup under him and sprayed more water above him to wash him down into the cup. He didnt survive the torture. I feel so bad. I will now be much more careful of how I mist and fill the film canisters. 

But I am stoked because now I know they are making babies!! Hopefully that wasnt the only one. 

As I type this I look over at the vivarium and see 3 of the frogs out hunting. I think they like it in there!


----------



## MA70Snowman (May 18, 2010)

awsome update to hear regarding your 40. I recently built one myself, I'm my biggest battle is keeping stuff (flora) alive. My wandering jew is doing fine along with some pothos but my moss/orchid/broms are all going the way of the dino. I've got one brom thats ALL the way at the top that's doing fine and coloring nice. So i'm thinking it's my lighting. what type of lighting are you using for yours?


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Hi Snowman,
I built a canopy for the 40 out of 1/4 MDF and some strips of 3/4 MDF to hold the light fixtures. The light fixtures are $0.89 at home depot and the wood was about $5. I used some old paint on the inside (white) and bought some black spray paint for the outside. Total cost'd me under $15 (without bulbs). I am using 6500k 27w compact fluorescent bulbs. I did have a brom die off and it was the lowest on in the tank, so I assume the light wasnt enough. The 7 broms are doing OK with the top 2 being the brightest red. Ill take some pictures soon to show the growing process.

The picture is old and shows 2 27 watt 6500k bulbs and 2 13 watt cool white bulbs. That was just temporary till I got the correct bulbs. Now all match 27w and 6500k.


----------



## MA70Snowman (May 18, 2010)

thanks for getting back to me. any issues with heat? maybe I''ll rig an intake/exhaust fan into it as well how high up did you put them above it? I'm hurting on clearance as it is. but looks like a solid project. and I'm thinking maybe some type of reflector behind each bulb couldn't hurt yeah? any suggestions for a reflector?


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

I used glossy white paint, but later learned that flat white reflects more. The bulbs are only 2 inches max above the glass and 1 inch from the white paint. In the picture above I am holding the hood off the top of the glass, but when in position there is no gap. I installed a fan on the back of the hood but havent needed it since the temps are good. Im sure when summer comes Ill need to connect the fan.


----------



## MA70Snowman (May 18, 2010)

Frank H said:


> I used glossy white paint, but later learned that flat white reflects more. The bulbs are only 2 inches max above the glass and 1 inch from the white paint. In the picture above I am holding the hood off the top of the glass, but when in position there is no gap. I installed a fan on the back of the hood but havent needed it since the temps are good. Im sure when summer comes Ill need to connect the fan.


Welp took your advice and built a hood using almost exactly what you recommended. Can't say it was as cheap as yours.. but the end affect is VERY nice. 

The wood was 11$ and the 4 fixtures were about 3$ each (couldn't find the cheapy ones you referenced) and then some wood screws for about 5$ and then 2 cans of paint for 3$ each. and some misc wire and a plug for about 5$ more. about 30$ minus bulbs.. still cheaper and better then those zoo-med ones I have.. now time to sell that piece of junk. 

So much brighter in my cage now. I blame those crappy exo terra bulbs and zoomed bulbs which are over priced pieces of junk. using "daylight" (about 6500k bright white) 26w CFLs... end result VERY nice. I didn't do my math right so my hood hangs over a little (didn't subtract the board thickness from my dimensions.. amature mistake I know)


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Way to go Snowman. There is a good feeling involved in making it yourself, especially when you spend less and it works just as good or better than the more expensive store bought option.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Snapped a couple shots of this little guy on the glass. 

With flash:










Without flash:


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

great siloutte shot!!


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks Julio. I made that my facebook avatar. I should make it here too.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

updated pic


----------



## Paul (Nov 15, 2007)

super viv, great work so far!


----------



## poet2dagger (Nov 7, 2010)

what kind of paint did you use to paint the glass, and how did you get it to look so even and coherent?
AWESOME viv by the way!! Love the type of frogs you picked!


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

You mean the line of line between the clear glass and the black? I used masking tape and a razor blade to make the curve. If you mean the actual black paint being even, then I believe that takes a lot of paint to get it to be even. Lots of thin coats. I used Krylon. I didnt paint on the inside. 



I have had a few PM questions about the canopy. 

It is made from 1/4 inch MDF found at home depot. THIS 4x2 foot sheet was plenty, with extras. I used some 3/4 inch plywood to build up the area that the fixtures are screwed into so that the bulbs would placed between the glass and the top of the canopy without touching either. The corners have a piece of mdf glued in that stop about 1/2" from the bottom that act as feet, so the sides of the canopy hang over the top of the tank about a quarter inch. 

The bulbs are wired in parallel with a live and common wire to each bulb. (Im no electrician, so I may be wrong with the terms.) All 4 live wires come back to the black wire of the cord and all 4 common wires wire to the white wire of the cord. (Again Im no electrician so please do your own research on which wires go where!!) 
I could not find a link to the light fixtures I used but they are only $1 each at home depot.
I also have a 110v fan wired in there to keep things cool. Its a bit loud so after taking the inside canopy pictures I installed a switch on the fan so I can run it on hot days only. I still need to cut a hole in the canopy to actually finish installing it, but at least I can just lift the lid and switch it on or off. 
I used hot glue to keep the wires nice and neat. 



















Fan switch I just rigged up:









lights do fine up top, keeping color up on the bromeliads









And finally after installing a couple mist nozzles Im getting some java moss to grow on the top log









couple full tank shots:



















Im really bummed that I dont see any males in there. I originally bought a 2.4 and since then I have found 2 drowned frogs. Weird - because the water pond is really small with easy to get out sloped edges. The females seem to be doing great, all plump and missing their males. Hoping to add a male or 2 as soon as I can find some.


----------



## gootswa (Mar 16, 2011)

Looks pretty sick!


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

very nice. I just got a 40B in the Dollar a Gallon sale and I really want to make a vert. Thanks for sharing.

Zac


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Thank you guys! 

I feel its missing something.. the broms filled in nicely with pups and size, but the vines have barely grown at all. I want to add something to the left side. Maybe give my first orchid a try, and another vine/climber. There is good ventilation towards the door of the vivarium, but it gets misted 4 short times a day.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

That burle marx fantasy vine is really cool and would look great there.


----------



## gootswa (Mar 16, 2011)

Definitely go with some orchids, they are really easy and look stunning. I have a Vanilla Orchid and a Masdevallia hybrid. Neither have flower yet, but they are starting to bud. The flowers would probably add that extra umph to your tank that you are looking for. Although either way looks incredible.


----------



## jausi (May 14, 2008)

have you tried adding aluminum foild to the inside of the canopy to get a brigther light in your thank, I use this for a 30 gallon fish tank fully planted that I had with some regular cheap strip ligth that I bought from HomeDepot, and I had a great sucess growing plan in that tank, I really like how you build you own canopy.


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

i did something very similar this winter using Duct tape, but the real tin covered stoff from lowes, reflects really well!!!


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Picked up some males finally and am seeing some activity and calling. Snapped a few pics:













































































































I noticed 2 different 'couples' doing some dancing and romancing, and disappearing into dark places.


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Great looking frogs and photos!....By the way, Happy Birthday!


----------



## Grrrit (May 30, 2011)

awesome tank! i built a 40b vert a few months back and love it. though it is difficult placing plants. really like your door though, my dumba$$ built my door with a flip down like the smaller ones. my next one will be hinged like yours or i'll build a sliding door like my 90gal. 

sorry about the loss of your first males. that had to be a bummer :/


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks randommind!

Thanks Grrrit, I think Dane at Junblebox.net is selling a sliding door kit for a 40b vert. He was in the process of testing it when I made this one, I was too impatient to wait for his, but am happy with my door.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

looks great Frank 

I will be doing a 40B eventually.
Gotta replace the glass on the side.


----------



## Grrrit (May 30, 2011)

Frank H said:


> Thanks randommind!
> 
> Thanks Grrrit, I think Dane at Junblebox.net is selling a sliding door kit for a 40b vert. He was in the process of testing it when I made this one, I was too impatient to wait for his, but am happy with my door.


Thanks, I had contacted him and he quoted me a price. I asked for pictures and never heard back. Unless I had accidentally deleted it or what have you. Anyway impatience took over lol


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

looking very good. love those frogs


----------



## BeyondPrint (Dec 28, 2011)

What species of frog is this?


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

They are Ranitomeya Amazonicus.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

I really do dig this viv. I am mostly over on the DF forums but I jump over here occassionally. I like this one, and I should post my 40 breeders. One has a group of 4 Varadero's the other one is about to be reconstructed for another group of undetermined frogs. Where did you find the amazonicus and were the spendy?


----------



## thedigipix (Jan 16, 2012)

well done and gorgeous frogs..


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

They were around $80 each but that was before.. now with iquito's being classified the same as amazonicus, they are a little cheaper and much easier to find. I took months to find Amazonicus and all the frogs in this vivarium are Amazonicus. 

Im getting eggs! but they are turning white and moldy. Hopefully they get it right soon!


----------



## TreeBear (Dec 9, 2012)

Hello, I'm new to this forum; I always really liked it but had never become a registered user until this point (Not sure why). I Love the collection of ideas and people sharing them so I'm glad i'm giving this a try because it is such a great resource..I have a question for Frank H or anyone else for that matter if they have experience building a 40B vertical viv. I've been working on constructing a front lid and I really love the idea used in this thread. I'm wondering if anyone could help me out and tell me what dimensions to make the pieces so that i can have glass or acrylic cut for me. I get that this construction idea uses 4 pieces of glass..(One for the very bottom, The hinging middle Piece and then the two 1" strap pieces to secure a nice fit for the hinging glass.) What are the exact sizes for the Bottom and Middle Pieces?? Thank you.


----------



## Reeffrog (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks for this thread. Lots of good ideas. A 40B vert will be part of my build. Now I have somewhere to start from


----------

